# 25% off for all you Walstad Bowl Keepers!



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I know this isn't officially a fish/tank related store, but I think a lot of us scour their shelves for cool Walstad containers, interesting glass marbles, etc., so I hope this will quality. This coupon is good for 25% off the entire purchase. It works for the Cannucks, too!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Um which site?


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

hummmmm?


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Sorry, guys! I tried to drop a link in and it didn't take, I guess! Here it is:

http://www.michaels.com/c/092612-FF..._mmc=email-_-20120925EOW-_-H1-_-coupons&cm_em


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

If you can wait they have 40-50% off all the time


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

That's usually only for a single item, though. This is for an entire purchase.


----------

